# exhaust setup



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Ok, I have been doin' tons of research lately and have finally decided how I want my exhaust to sound. If anyone can PLEASE tell me what setup this dude has, I would appreciate it. This car sounds so awesome!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AMkXFUAb3U


----------



## stupidaznmunkey (Apr 22, 2006)

hahaha i just saw that video this morning

isnt that just straight piping? nothing special


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

They are Flowmaster 40 series mufflers. Either the originals, or the delta flow model.


----------

